# Where can I buy a used Scootababy carrier?



## Debobu (Jul 10, 2009)

HI,

I am looking to buy a used Scootababy carrier. I have posted an ad in my local neighborhood, looked on Ebay and Craigslist but nothing.....

Any ideas for sites where I might be able to find one?

Don't really want to buy one full price!!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## gardenpaper (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,
I have a scootababy that I used for a vacation last year and am now looking to sale. I purchased from the site and paid around $110 (they are now $118 new) the one I have is black denim with black fleece interior. I have never washed it - it's like new. We purchased for a 3 week vacation to help tote our 12 month old and 3 year old. It was the best purchase ever! We called it the ScootaAva when our 3 year old was in it. Our 5 year old was so sad she couldn't be Scooted!
Anyway, I'd like to get $75 for it plus shipping (i'm in Florida) I can send you a picture of it. There's no spills or anything on it. It also has a little bag to store it in.
Let me know if you are interested.
[email protected]
954-689-3525


----------



## KJoy (Nov 13, 2007)

Try the For Sale or Trade board at http://www.thebabywearer.com/.


----------



## Tiff Hare (Sep 8, 2011)

i also have a nearly brand new scootababy i would like to sell. purchased from the site for $119. it's the camoflauge (twenty nine palms, they call it). i bought it and then was gifted one right afterwards. i only used it a few times. has the storage bag and i can send a pic if you like. [email protected]


----------

